# How to look after your leather??



## Blueie (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi, just wondering what do ppl use to treat/look after there leather seats?

Also what do ppl use on the part of the leather has worn down?? Can you treat/repair easly??

Cheers


----------



## frosty (May 10, 2008)

Auto Glym Leather Cleaner and Auto Glym Leather Care

Worked well for me in the past.


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

liquid leather... go over to the show + shine section, there are a couple of stickies there


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You cant beat Liquid leather just do search on ebay


----------



## Guvi (Aug 30, 2005)

I can provide some very nice leather cleaner and conditioner.

A good friend is working since 25years within leather-industry: Production Manager of one very big OEM leather supplier (where also our TT seats had been made incl. sewing 8) )

This guy is mixing every day some chemicals in his spare time and selling already since 8 years his own leather cleaner & conditioner.

If you are interested i can tell you his prices. This stuff is quite expensive, but honestly i do not know anything better at the moment. This stuff is mainly used for industry and oem suppliers because most private persons don't like to spend that much, except some car enthusiast (customers are also some oldtimer-clubs all around the world)

he can also provide coloured conditioner (e.g. special mixed for AUDI "Soul")


----------



## Blueie (Mar 23, 2009)

Guvi said:


> I can provide some very nice leather cleaner and conditioner.
> 
> A good friend is working since 25years within leather-industry: Production Manager of one very big OEM leather supplier (where also our TT seats had been made incl. sewing 8) )
> 
> ...


If you wouldnt mind telling me some prices, if resonable its worth it yea! Cheers


----------



## Blueie (Mar 23, 2009)

I bought some liquid leather in the end!! Great stuff! Cheers lads!


----------

